# Guide for setting up PPTP VPN on OVZ VPS?



## fcfc (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there, i've tried to use a couple of guides and tutorials on how to setup a PPTP VPN on an OpenVZ-based VPS with no success at all (if it matters, the providers ive tried on are BuyVM, RamNode, and CatalystHost).

Im pretty sure im just overlooking some really obvious steps since im not really too knowledgeable when it comes to Linux aside from following pretty simple guides. Does anyone have any good and detailed auto-installer scripts or guides/tutorials to get this done? I'd really appreciate it. 

Some of the ones ive tried are below:

http://www.putdispenserhere.com/pptp-debian-ubuntu-openvz-setup-script/

http://www.lowendguide.com/3/networking/pptp-debianubuntu-openvz-setup-script/

http://malachisoord.com/blog/post/2013/01/28/setup-pptp-vpn-on-debian-openvz-vps

Again, id appreciate any and all help.

Thanks :]


----------



## Erawan (Nov 29, 2013)

What is the problem? The device not exists or no internet connection?
Have you enabled tun/tap/ppp?


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 29, 2013)

Yea, we're gonna need some more information to help you.

"It doesn't work" does not help anyone. We need any error output that you've got to get a start.

Any logs from the server side would also be helpful


----------



## drserver (Nov 29, 2013)

there is great possibility that you don't have ppp enabled on your vps.

Can you please paste here output of


```
cat /dev/ppp
```


----------



## mikho (Nov 29, 2013)

Erawan said:


> What is the problem? The device not exists or no internet connection?Have you enabled tun/tap/ppp?


My guess would be this.


Since I write on lowendguide.com it can't be my/the guides fault.


----------



## tchen (Nov 29, 2013)

@fcfc

Just to double check, you're not one of the rare breed of people who are on a 10.1.0.0/24 subnet are you?


----------



## Erawan (Nov 29, 2013)

tchen said:


> @fcfc
> 
> Just to double check, you're not one of the rare breed of people who are on a 10.1.0.0/24 subnet are you?


Hahaha... If yes, then, wow 

@fcfc Are you using the IP 10.1.0.0/24 at your computer? If yes, then change the configuration of the vpn/pptpd to another IP


----------



## fcfc (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Tried http://www.lowendguide.com/3/networking/pptp-debianubuntu-openvz-setup-script/ again and it worked flawlessly. No idea what the issue was previously.

Sorry for not updating earlier :]


----------

